# 4-27-21 Fort Pickens



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a pretty morning and brought home 5 Spanish Mackerel for dinner


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

So the spanish are there... excellent. What'd they hit on?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice pics, I see you met Jimmy.


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish were caught on a spoon and got-cha lure


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice pics, I see you met Jimmy.


My kids call him Charlie. I think everyone has some kind a name for them


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I love that time of morning on the beach. Beautiful photos and a nice catch. Hope your family enjoyed the fish dinner.


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice haul! I'm a fan of these guys--the smaller ones are great cooked whole.


----------

